# How many of you ride with a slightly bent rim?



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

My front one seems to have bent a little............just another pet peeve. How many of you ride with a slightly bent rim?


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I rode the colorado front range resorts a few times last summer on a set of trashed wheels...broken nipples, hopping, bent, dented, loose spokes, etc. Also a loose/wobbly hub. Yeah...it wasn't ideal, but I actually never noticed it while riding.

If it's slightly bent...I'd still get it trued before they get to the level my rims were.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Not me! **** always happens when I try to save $$$ Trying to get a few more miles out of set of tires, wire tie or reglue a set of worn grips ect. It's always the little things that makes me go bump, and it always happens at the worst possible time.:madman:


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

My LBS estimated it would be about $15 to true. Is that over priced, because its such a slight bend, or is that just the rate in general?


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I would pay it. I suck at truing wheels. You can try tightening the bent portion side spokes, pulling it over.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

i ride bent rims constantly. I love the scene from the danny mcaskill video where hes poinding on his rim with a piece of wood. if its good enough for him its good enough for me.
if you disagree with me you can just"get bent".


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> My LBS estimated it would be about $15 to true. Is that over priced, because its such a slight bend, or is that just the rate in general?


Typically shops just charge a flat rate, unless it's really bad...then they charge more. In your case, I can tell it's not bad. $15 is reasonable. I'd probabaly ride it until it got worse just to make my $15 more worth $15...

Even if it's just one spoke that's the culprit, they're still taking the time to check all the spokes and make sure it's good to go. If you're unnerved by the bent rim, just do it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> My LBS estimated it would be about $15 to true. Is that over priced, because its such a slight bend, or is that just the rate in general?


i get mine done for like 10 bucks but they like me:thumbsup:.
i dont worry about my wheel being true just as long as its got even spokes its fine with me.


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

Suitable runout is about 1/8" on either side now that disc brakes are the fashion. Any more than that and I take it off and true it. 

Most machine built wheels will need 2 or 3 good tightenings/truings before they settle in. Depending on weight, riding style, wheel type, this could take a couple seasons. Hand built wheels generally are better because they are tensioned and trued several times during the build....depending on how much beer is consumed during each lacing. 

It was harder back when we rode rim brakes, a frickin freckle on the side of a rim and you were loosening them out.

When I build my wheels, I usually let it go at about 1/32nd inch runout either way. You'll never feel even that on the trail and chasing less than that around a truing stand is NOT fun. Tires have more runout than that normally.

AJ


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

Truing a wheel is super easy. All you have to do is find the apex of the bend and tighten the spoke on the concave side like a quarter turn, and maybe the two spokes on either side a little depending on how much is bent. After a couple of rounds of this if you are still out of true, loosen up the opposing spokes a quarter turn or so and play with these two options until you are in.
Gaining the "skill" of this can come in handy when you break a spoke on the trail. Truing a wheel with a broken spoke has enabled me to ride out rather than walk quite a few times. I can then go home, replace the spoke, and true the wheel again. I try to keep extra spokes around.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

ever since I went to disc brakes I got lazy. I don't true my rim unless its starts rubbing something. Not the best pratice but I don't really notice it too much when riding. Never had a complete faliure or broken spokes so my rims probalby wern't out of true too much but deffnilty more than 1/8".


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

*Always remember...*

You're truing on more than one plane. Every time you true a rim for runout (side to side), you need to true a rim for hops.

You'll feel hops a lot sooner than you'll feel runout, so yer not doing yourself any favors by truing side to side only.

AJ



Guy Cool said:


> Truing a wheel is super easy. All you have to do is find the apex of the bend and tighten the spoke on the concave side like a quarter turn, and maybe the two spokes on either side a little depending on how much is bent. After a couple of rounds of this if you are still out of true, loosen up the opposing spokes a quarter turn or so and play with these two options until you are in.
> Gaining the "skill" of this can come in handy when you break a spoke on the trail. Truing a wheel with a broken spoke has enabled me to ride out rather than walk quite a few times. I can then go home, replace the spoke, and true the wheel again. I try to keep extra spokes around.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

My new LBS charged me $5. Sweet!


----------



## mcseforsale (Feb 14, 2004)

I'd pay that ALL DAY LONG!!! :thumbsup:

AJ



ProjectDan35 said:


> My new LBS charged me $5. Sweet!


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah! New bike shop is in town and i was talking to them about some work I want done, their prices are fantastic. To swap out my old crank/bb, and install new bb and crank is $20...............woah! And tune front der.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

ProjectDan35 said:


> My front one seems to have bent a little............just another pet peeve. How many of you ride with a slightly bent rim?


Oh, my pet peeve! :madman:

[soapbox]
Sure, most everyone has disc brakes, but truing up a tweaked wheel is too easy (even if you're bad at it). Your wheels will last sooooo much longer if you keep them even relatively straight - and it's not like you have to do every ride. $15 is a bargain.
I HATE crooked wheels!
[/soapbox]

-F


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

You seem to have a lot of pet peeves.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

It's usually my rear rim from hitting it on something. I then true it.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

On my XC bike / roadbike, they're straight as an arrow. On my DH / FR bike, as long as the wheel still spins, I am happy.


----------

